# Immer Ärger mit den Datenträgern (DVD-Problem)



## NValentine (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo, liebe Community.

 

Ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet, weil ich von Händlern und Beratern stets unterschiedliche Angaben bekomme, und zwar über ein Problem, das mich schon seit langem beschäftigt. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?

 

Im Grunde geht es um Disks, im Speziellen um DVDs. In meinem Regal stehen hunderte davon, voll mit Filmen und Serien und Videoclips. Das Problem betrifft etliche davon, manche sind ziemlich alt (um die fünf Jahre und mehr), manche sind relativ neu (etwa zwei Jahre), aber es handelt sich nur um Originale, nichts Selbsterstelltes oder Kopiertes dabei. Es geht also um ziemlich viel Geld ... und das Herz schmerzt dabei auch.

Um es kurz zu machen; die DVDs gehen kaputt. Man will sich nach einer gewissen Zeit mal wieder einen Film oder eine Serie ansehen und legt die Disk in das Laufwerk.

1) Was passiert? Gewisse Szenen (meist Mitte bis Ende) ruckeln, bunte Fragmente tauchen auf, das Bild friert ein, ganze Abschnitte (oder Kapitel) sind nicht mehr abspielbar, irgendwann hängt dann das gesamte System und man muss den Stecker ziehen.

2) Gibt es gewisse Kriterien? Unwahrscheinlich. Alte DVDs. Neue DVDs. Oft abgespielte DVDs. Selten abgespielte DVDs. Unversehrte DVDs. Zerkratzte DVDs. Meiner Meinung nach liegt es nicht an einem dieser Faktoren, da es unter diesen aufgezählten Kriterien jeweils sowohl funktionierende als auch nicht funktionierende Exemplare gibt.

3) Gibt es Alternativen? Manchmal. Einige DVDs funktionieren nicht in einem normalen DVD-Player. Legt man sie plötzlich in einen BluRay-Player oder in eine PlayStation/XboX, funktionieren sie wieder. Aber nur einige, nicht alle. Bei manchen ist wirklich in jedem Laufwerk nichts mehr zu machen.

4) Was sagen die Leute? Nichts Brauchbares. Wenn ich in den Fachmarkt gehe oder mit jemandem aus dem Handel spreche, höre ich Dinge wie "Kann schon mal passieren." oder "Das glaube ich Ihnen nicht.", was wirklich sehr ermüdend ist.

5) Mögliche Gründe? Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mit meinen DVDs zwei Jahre lang in einer kalten und schlecht belüfteten Wohnung gelebt habe. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die DVDs einfach nur ihr Ablaufdatum erreichen, die eine früher und die andere später, oder wie auch immer man dazu sagt. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der schlechten Qualität der Hersteller. Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin überfragt.

 

Also, Leute. Was glaubt ihr, woran es liegt? Jeder Gedanke könnte hilfreich sein.

 

Vielen Dank.

 

NValentine


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2016)

Ja, CDs, DVDs und BluRays haben ein "Ablaufdatum". Hersteller reden hier von 80-100 Jahren, realistisch sind aber wohl eher 10-30 Jahre. Und das hängt in der Tat auch von vielen Umgebungsfaktoren ab, womit die Disc beschriftet oder bedruckt wurde, usw.

Kannst ja mal hier drüberschauen:
http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/speichermedien-lebensdauer-dvd-festplatte-usb-stick-floppy-disk-1485976.html
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Blu-ray-Technik-Thema-256540/News/MDISC-mit-100-GB-BDXL-kompatible-Medien-mit-1000-Jahren-Lebenszeit-1195967/

In deinem Fall würde ich die DVDs sichern / kopieren, auch wenn es Originale sind. Kannst ja mal eine Poliermaschine probieren, aber besser wird das mit der Zeit trotzdem nicht werden:
http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/defekte-cds-und-dvds-retten-1216195.html


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Mai 2016)

hm, klar können cd's / dvd's und br's mal defekt sein / unbrauchbar werden. aber ganz ehrlich, ich hatte mir vor zwei wochen einen älteren film aus meiner sammlung mal wieder angeschaut. und ich hätte nicht mal gedacht, dass mein player den film abspielt. warum? die dvd war auf der abspielseite schon total zerkratzt und matt (also nicht mehr glänzend). trotz alledem, der film lief ohne probleme.

 

und die dvd hat schon einige jahre auf dem buckel. war natural born killers, gekauft irgendwie zwischen 2002 - 2004 rum, oder sogar noch vorher.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2016)

Auf der Abspielseite ist es glaube ich nicht so schlimm. Auf der anderen Seite, da wo bedruckt ist und Reflexionsschicht liegt, wäre es schlimmer gewesen.


----------



## NValentine (22. Mai 2016)

@spectrumizer: Danke für die Links, ich werde mich da einmal durchwühlen. Bei deinem zweiten Post hast du die bedruckte Seite erwähnt; kannst du mir erklären, warum Kratzer auf dieser Seite ebenfalls schlecht wären?

 

@Cyrus_the_Virus: Wie gesagt, auch ich habe uralte Filme, die dermaßen hinüber aussehen, aber noch tadellos funktionieren. Andere hingegen, maximal zwei Jahre alt, kann man total vergessen.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2016)

... kannst du mir erklären, warum Kratzer auf dieser Seite ebenfalls schlecht wären?


Auf der Seite wird der Laser reflektiert. Wenn da zerkratzt ist, kann nix mehr reflektiert werden und der Bereich ist dann wirklich "tot". Wenn nur Kratzer unten sind sind, kann hier die Fehlerkorrektur greifen, soweit noch möglich.


----------



## NValentine (23. Mai 2016)

@spectrumizer: Kann auch die Art des Drucks eine mögliche Ursache für die beschädigten Disks sein? Muss nichts bedeuten, denn es gibt auch Ausnahmen, aber viele meiner nicht mehr zu rettenden DVDs sind mit so einem glänzenden metallic-mäßigen Artwork bedruckt. Achja, und eine andere DVD hat unten am Rand ganz viele kleine Pünktchen, fast wie eine feine Linie. Da ich das vorher noch nicht gesehen habe, frage ich auch hier, was könnte das denn sein?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2016)

Unwahrscheinlich. Es sei denn es ist ein China-Import mit irgendwelchen Lösungsmitteln in den Farben.


----------



## NValentine (26. Mai 2016)

Okay, trotzdem Danke.


----------

